# Alys Estrella Du Rock?



## StarlightMagic (4 July 2013)

Does anyone know Rocky? 2009 Arab gelding, registered partbred but is pure. 

Was either roan or greying out! Very sweet but timid nature, was sold to a dealer somewhere after being broken in badly.
If anyone knows him it'd be nice to hear how he's doing!

Sorry title should read Alys Estrella De Rock!!


----------



## cally6008 (4 July 2013)

Sold to dealer in which part of the UK ?
And in what year ?


----------



## StarlightMagic (4 July 2013)

South i believe and 2011!


----------



## Zoejl (28 January 2016)

Are you still interested in Rocky ? He is doing endurance now, and has a lovely owner


----------



## EstherYoung (28 January 2016)

I can put you in touch with his owner, who loves him very very much - he's really dropped on his hooves and he's a (rather tall) superstar


----------

